# Sad day for me,but happy for Sadie and Tasha



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The new adoptive parents of Sadie and Tasha are coming today,going to be a tough day for us to see them go. Crying as I type this...
Sadie and Tasha are going together to a nice big yard and they get to be princesses of the house....as it should be.

We're going t mis shtem but they promice to keep in touch and they're three hours away so when we go to Columbus,we can visit them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Michelle, although my heart aches for you---and it does, I know you will be happy to see these babes in a good situation. Life isn't for the faint of heart---only the faith of heart! God's best to all of you! Sending love.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- although I know that you will miss them, you also love them enough to do the right thing for them. So glad that you found a furever home where they can be together.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am happy for them, but sad for you :crying: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Michelle.......I am so sorry. I can tell you love them very much! Keep your mind busy after they leave and remember, you can always go and see them!!!:wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

You are doing the right thing for Sadie and Tasha. Going together to a big yard - sounds like a fairytale ending.

Go ahead and cry. There is nothing wrong with that. It only shows how very much you love and care for them!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: HUGS to you..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sadie and Tasha just left w/ their new mommy and daddy. I took piccies,I'll get them posted... I miss them already and we do get to visit them. They had binkies to lay on and toys an dbones to chew...

They'll have a real home of their own now, not just a studio to hang out in. We're in the studio a lot,but it's not like a house where they can schnooze w/ us at night...

I don't know how Deb does it....


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey sweet Michelle, i know how tough this is, but i am also suuure that by time u will be able to smile big when thinking about them :wub: afterall, u were a big part in helping them find the loving home. Thanks to u.
Hugs
Kat


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Michelle,

Thinking of you. It must be hard 
But you did the right thing. 

hugs:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - this is hard but you've given Sadie and Tasha a wonderful gift - a home where they will be together in the perfect environment! Thank you for doing that for these two babies!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a difficult day for you, but thankfully they can stay together and you can be comforted by the fact that you found them such a nice home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's Sadie and Tasha with their new mommy and daddy, Jim and Linda...










Have a wonderful life,I'm going to miss all those kissies,but we get to visit.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Michelle, you have a heart of gold. Those two pups are going to have a blast at their new place, their truck driving days are over!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They look like very nice people who already love them! As others have said, it's a sad day for you, but happy for them, they are departing on a new adventure. I know they'll never forget you, and when you visit, you'll get lots of big wet kissies!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know..I just couldn't keep them in the studio like that.
They got home a couple hours ago ,grilled some munchies and called to let me know they did really good coming home..
I gotta quit crying now,they're going to be so loved and spoiled and that's what I want for them.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Michelle, I can imagine it's been a very sad day for you...but in a good way since this is SUCH a happy occasion. The fact that you found such an amazing, loving home for BOTH Sadie and Tasha, and relatively quickly too, is sooo wonderful. You did a really great thing for them out of love, Michelle - I know it hurts right now but please know that you did the right thing. Jim and Linda sound great and it looks like they just love Sadie and Tasha so much already. Hopefully you can get pictures and updates often and you'll get to visit them!! Again, congratulations again on finding such a wonderful home for them - you did good!!!  Now go snuggle with your five adorable fluffs...they'll make you feel better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, Michelle -- how bittersweet. I know that it was so hard for you to do but I also know you did the best thing for Tasha and Sadie. They deserve it and you've been so selfless to give them what they need. Is this the couple you talked about a couple of weeks ago? They look very happy together. Glad they've been in touch already. That's wonderful. :chili::chili: You're such a good mom and grandmom to your fluffs. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

How great that they get to stay together. It looks like things could not have worked out better. I know you will take comfort in knowing that they are together in a loving home. Kudos to you:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's a couple more. I know they're loved, Tasha licked Jim in the eye and knocked his hat off and Sadie was kissing too and getting a hug. I'm really happy for them and I know where they are,so I can take comfort in that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What great shots Michelle---and they look like just the perfect couple to take your grandbabies! 
You have invested so much in those two that the parting pain will cause the tears to flow! Oh you dear lady! God give you joy in this happy ending--or beginning! Rescue work costs the rescuer a very high price. Letting go is never easy!
sending hugs & prayers up for the babies.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Michelle, I know how very heartbreaking this is for you , but also know how very unselfish it was of you to have found this wonderful home for them. That's an untimate sign of love to put their best interest in mind. 

I'm on the 'receiving' end of getting a very much loved pooch ( Quincy ) and I know personally what a devestating circumstance it was for his owner to have to surrender him to me. They really had no choice but to say good-bye to him but I know it broke her heart and I cried for her. However, she knew without doubt that I'd love that little guy with no reservation and I do!!!... and he adapted wonderfully. 

So nice the new people are realtively close by and you can get comfort in knowing you can see them from time to time and that in the meantime they are in a loving home!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We went out to the studio this morning sure was quiet. Al misses them too. I know they're going to have a happy life now. 

They called last night and told me they're settling in. Can't wait to see how they're doing,we'll let them have time to settle in more before we visit.
I hope Jason doesn't get anymore dogs,too hard to do through this...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Michelle they look happy in those pictures. You did what was best for the dogs.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hugs to you Michelle. You did he right thing for them but I know it was a tough decision to make.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I took their exercise pen,where they slept at night and when we weren't home... apart tonight. I miss playing w/ them,but I know it was the right thing to do. I hated keeping them in that pen at night and when we weren't home but I have oxygen and accetyln and propane tanks,if they'd knock one over,it could kill them. Those tanks have enough pressure to go through a brick wall.

The exercise pen was 10ftx 6 ft x 6 ft tall,so it was a good size for them, where they had room. We actually have two that we would link together outside when it was nice ,so when we mowed the yard and couldn't watch them,they could play in it.It gave them 20 x 6 feet of run/play space.
I would also have the little fluffs in it sometimes, if we divided them back to two 10x6's...one for the little ones,one for the big ones. We'd put them under a shady tree plus it also had a canopy too.

I sure miss them but I hope I saved them and made their life better.

Their new mommy and daddy lost their dog a couple months ago and the other one about a year before,so Sadie and Tasha will fill that space in their hearts...


----------

